# Foliage Stoke



## skiNEwhere (Aug 7, 2014)

When will we see the first leaves changing? I know it's been a cooler summer overall this year


----------



## dlague (Aug 7, 2014)

They have already started in NH and I am sure in VT.  I will post a pic tonight!


----------



## Edd (Aug 7, 2014)

I can see a few out my window that have changed.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 7, 2014)

Taken a couple days ago. The green around northern Maine is already turning a lighter shade on its way to yellow!


----------



## Puck it (Aug 7, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> View attachment 13094
> 
> Taken a couple days ago. The green around northern Maine is already turning a lighter shade on its way to yellow!




Swamp maple always turn early


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2014)

not much here yet but it's right around the corner. I can feel it!


----------



## dlague (Aug 8, 2014)

I see some yellow in them thar trees!  Let the change begin.






.......


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 12, 2014)

I took my boys for a little hike on Sunday.  Of all the beautiful views we had, the red leaves were the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 12, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> View attachment 13161
> I took my boys for a little hike on Sunday.  Of all the beautiful views we had, the red leaves were the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice! Where did you take this?


----------



## dlague (Aug 12, 2014)

While up at Jay Peak this past weekend!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Nice! Where did you take this?



Oak Hill, Washington, NH.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbog (Aug 13, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> View attachment 13161
> I took my boys for a little hike on Sunday.  Of all the beautiful views we had, the red leaves were the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice SMS....definite color.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 18, 2014)

Things are starting early this year!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 18, 2014)

Early season I hope it is seems like fun following up sleep in Shawngunkes valley of low 50 s and some high 40s in the Catskiills in summer time.


----------



## dlague (Aug 18, 2014)

I was listening to a NH weather report and they said that rag weed is blossoming about two weeks early this year!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 9, 2014)

Was gathering firewood on Sunday, this was mostly green with a couple yellow leaves. Went back again Monday and it was a lot more yellow


----------



## bigbog (Sep 9, 2014)

Just a couple pics from this last weekend ~25mi NW of Seboomook Lake(headwaters of N.Br.Penobscot).
A few colors beginning, but colors come and go pretty fast up here...temps @night already hitting mid 30s but coming so close to warm temps last week most color hasn't happenned yet.
(Sorry, I was in Point_&_Shoot mode with my PS A520..bright sunny skies go to grey with setting..think this is the week I actually read the whole section on picture quality..;-)):
Little..beaver-made..spring-run..had..at..least..six..8"..brookies..in..it,..likely..more.
Always..fun..to..throw..a..fly..into..in..the..area...(spacebar..is..dying).
_________________________________________


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 9, 2014)

dlague said:


> I was listening to a NH weather report and they said that rag weed is blossoming about two weeks early this year!



I hear they're predicting an early peak this year.


----------



## Tin (Sep 15, 2014)

I thought I was on acid when I saw this thing today on the ground. So cool I grabbed it.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 17, 2014)

Thought these would make cool pics. I'm gonna have to start compensating for leafers by adding 10 minutes to my work commute :uzi:


----------



## Edd (Sep 17, 2014)

Tin said:


> I thought I was on acid when I saw this thing today on the ground. So cool I grabbed it.



Very cool indeed.


----------



## Nick (Sep 18, 2014)

Everything is browning up here now slowly but surely. The vibrant green color is GONE. c-ya.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 18, 2014)

Beautiful country skiNEwhere.....


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 21, 2014)

Here are a couple of examples of the reds this year. It seems like the drier weather we've had this year (relative to the soakers we've had the last few years) has been kind to the leaves and the color is very uniform with very little splotchiness.


Island Pond:






Graniteville:








These are tight shots since the big panoramic shots are still kind of green. 


Note: There was very little color adjustment done to these pictures. That is the actual red!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 22, 2014)

It's getting awfully pretty around here.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 23, 2014)

Getting colourier around here:


Guess the ski area...


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 23, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> colourier



I am a fan of this new word.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 23, 2014)

http://mountwashington.org/weather/cam/deck/

Looking White today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 23, 2014)

Heading up to NH and Vt this weekend to see kids  (PSU and CSC).  Weather supposed to be good so taking the camera.  I would imagine its getting near peak, should be spectacular.  Definitely plan on hitting Kangamangus Pass (sp?).   Certainly not a lot of hotel space to be found, and the reservation was made several weeks ago.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 24, 2014)

Hitting peak here.

Yesterday evening, the clouds were breaking up and allowing the sun through to play with the colors on the hillsides.


----------



## hammer (Sep 24, 2014)

Tin said:


> I thought I was on acid when I saw this thing today on the ground. So cool I grabbed it.



Is the interior from your car?  Didn't know you had a Volvo MT...

Nice picture of the leaf as well.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 24, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Heading up to NH and Vt this weekend to see kids  (PSU and CSC).  Weather supposed to be good so taking the camera.  I would imagine its getting near peak, should be spectacular.  Definitely plan on hitting Kangamangus Pass (sp?).   Certainly not a lot of hotel space to be found, and the reservation was made several weeks ago.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



We will be camping in the Whites this weekend.  With the forecast, I'm surprised that so many sites are available.  It should be a great weekend.

Be careful...  there might be a lot of out-of-staters up there this weekend 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 25, 2014)

Moar FALL!












This one is a closeup of the sunset reflecting off the windows of the tram and summit buildings of Cannon Mtn 32 miles away. It was actually hard to look directly at it. Almost like a laser pointer.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 25, 2014)

^Wow! Nice pics man!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 26, 2014)

This season has been great so far and keeps getting better!



VailPondTrees by Tim_NEK, on Flickr



BalloonFoliage2 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr



VailPondTree2 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr



VailPondTree6 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 26, 2014)

Just getti ng interesting here along the St Lawrence . On our way to Placid for some leaf peeping this weekend


----------



## abc (Sep 26, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just getti ng interesting here along the St Lawrence . On our way to Placid for some leaf peeping this weekend


Please report back on condition.

Thinking of heading up there early next week.


----------



## Bostonian (Sep 27, 2014)

My backyard!


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 27, 2014)

VailPondTree6 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

Vry nice!
We need a post your best picture thread


----------



## Tin (Sep 27, 2014)

hammer said:


> Is the interior from your car?  Didn't know you had a Volvo MT...



Yup, it's an 05 with 120k on it but the previous owner was quite anal to say the least. Carfax and other reports had him/her bringing it to the dealership every 2-3k for an oil change and whatever else it needed.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 27, 2014)

Do it NOW !!! it is at peak color here in the Olympic region of the Daks !!!!  We did a 230 mile loop today and it is prime color ., sunny 76 degrees .......dont wait !!!!


----------



## RuhiRants (Sep 28, 2014)

About a mile down the road from Belleayre...


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 29, 2014)

Incredible weekend of leaf peeping up in NH and Vermont. (not our main reason for being up there, but a nice perk)  Kancamagus Highway was packed Saturday.  We actually thought that Sunday up around the Killington area had the most spectacular colors.  NYS Thruway was packed on the way home last night.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## hammer (Sep 29, 2014)

Tin said:


> Yup, it's an 05 with 120k on it but the previous owner was quite anal to say the least. Carfax and other reports had him/her bringing it to the dealership every 2-3k for an oil change and whatever else it needed.


Mine's a 2009 AT with 82K miles.  Original owner, get the oil changes done IAW the maintenance schedule, every 7,500 miles.  Dealer maintenance can get pricey.

Noticing a lot more change here in the flatlands.  This past weekend must have been fantastic for the leaf peepers, we would have tried for a camping trip but I was already signed up for a race on Sunday morning.  Not good to have the lack of rain but I wonder if that's keeping the leaves on the trees longer.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 29, 2014)

The foliage has been outstanding this year here in the NEK. Driving around with polarized sunglasses on yesterday almost resulted in me driving off the road on several occasions as I rubbernecked at the leaves :-o.
Blue sky with light whispy clouds added nicely to the scene.


----------



## dlague (Sep 29, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> The foliage has been outstanding this year here in the NEK. Driving around with polarized sunglasses on yesterday almost resulted in me driving off the road on several occasions as I rubbernecked at the leaves :-o.
> Blue sky with light whispy clouds added nicely to the scene.



Great reflection shots!  I have sunglasses that are polarized with a red tint and the colors just pop!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 29, 2014)

RuhiRants said:


> About a mile closer to Plattekill
> 
> View attachment 13817



FIXED.



from_the_NEK said:


> The foliage has been outstanding this year here in the NEK. Driving around with polarized sunglasses on yesterday almost resulted in me driving off the road on several occasions as I rubbernecked at the leaves :-o.
> Blue sky with light whispy clouds added nicely to the scene.



Ugh.... this picture belongs in the energy thread as a prime example of these ugly, cost inefficient, windmills destroying the beautiful Vermont landscape.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## moresnow (Sep 30, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


>


Now there is some appropriate fall stoke.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 30, 2014)

moresnow said:


> Now there is some appropriate fall stoke.



I dunno.  The one on the right might come with jail time.


----------



## moresnow (Sep 30, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I dunno.  The one on the right might come with jail time.


Probablynot.  She has a beer in hand.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 1, 2014)

I got a few shots after work as the sun went down in the Lyndon area yesterday:




HubbardHill-Burke1 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




PuddingHill1 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




HubbardHill2 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




BuchlerRd1 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 6, 2014)

Liftline at Sugarbush on October 5th


----------



## bigbog (Oct 6, 2014)

Terrific stuff from VT guys.  Was out and around the Loaf, Bigelows and Saddleback yesterday...but with the passenger + open-jaw gazes at the mtns with clear weather + late start = I didn't grab any pics.  ...but did get to rte #16(ME) shop that carries the some of the stuff...F12s + hand-flex time with Cham, its HM and Kabookie:-o.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 9, 2014)

Snow!
http://mountwashington.org/weather/cam/deck/


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 10, 2014)

A few final pics from this Leaf Peeping season here in the NEK:




PuddingHillShed3 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




DarlingHill6 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




PuddingHill_Burke2 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 12, 2014)

From that last picture it looks like it's past peak at higher elevations?


----------



## marcski (Oct 12, 2014)

I would say, definitely!! It's past peak at elevation down in the Catskills already.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 12, 2014)

Here in the central NEK, it has been a bit of a strange foliage season. We peaked a few days early and the leave that turned kind of dried up in the warm dry weather we had. This resulted in the area being past peak above 1600' and below 1000' for over a week now. However, this week that narrow 600' band of elevation peaked. There has also been a pretty good number of maples that turned late and are now turning at the same time as the poplars. While it definitely isn't peak conditions everywhere, there are really good pockets of color. I got some pretty nice pictures this weekend in that 600' elevation band of foliage.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 12, 2014)

*RE:  Leaf Peeping....*

Another beautiful day.....was over @Sugarloaf yesterday..decided to head into woods for hike around a few small mountains, Farrar and Female Mtns.
Miscellaneous trees from almost at foot of Farrar Mtn...a bc funspot;-).  My one pic of a young bull moose I must've deleted...I tried to chase him away from little road...back ~60' into brush/trees, then he turned around and stared at me between two small trees..  Moose season on..and two pickups, campers within 10mi, were driving around the area.....the young bulls are easy targets, their speed isn't matched by their waryness.
Having seen a lot of moose in my life, they're about as ferocious as your pet cat....hate to see bozos just blowing em' away...in the prestigious state Moose Lottery.  Coyotes everywhere and all the state can think up is a Moose Lotteryuke:  Got up there in afternoon...most pics at ~3pm or later.
______________________________________
a) Turtle Ridge from JoMary Rd.
b) Katahdin in the sun..ie great pic Steve(NOT);-)
c) Below East end of Farrar Mtn.
4) Approaching Farrar Mtn from Farrar Brook Rd from the SE.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 12, 2014)

bigbog said:


> Moose season on..and two pickups, campers within 10mi, were driving around the area.....the young bulls are easy targets, their speed isn't matched by their waryness.  Having seen a lot of moose in my life, they're about as ferocious as your pet cat....hate to see bozos just blowing em' away...in the prestigious state Moose Lottery.  Coyotes everywhere and all the state can think up is a Moose Lotteryuke:



You have to trust the state biologists know what they're doing and are managing the moose herd appropriately.  As for the coyotes, hunting them is easier said than done given they're nocturnal nature and high intelligence.  Northern Vermont right now is particularly bad.  You go out on a warm summer night and it sounds like you're in the middle of a spaghetti western.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 13, 2014)

The foliage season that just won't quit (all pics from this weekend):




OldCoach92 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Vermontwind by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




OldCoach2 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr




Kirby7 by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 13, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Tim_NEK, on Flickr



My face literally scrunched up and cringed when I saw this photo.  So sad.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2014)

Do you get the same reaction when you see an oil rig in the ocean?


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 13, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Do you get the same reaction when you see an oil rig in the ocean?



I think the windmills are beautiful. Knowing that we are getting clean, renewable power and within 50 years, we'll all have wind and solar power with electric cars and we won't have to worry about oil bullshit is awesome.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2014)

I've never had an issue with the aesthetics of windmills.  I remember when I moved to WV years ago and saw a large wind farm for the 1st time.  I thought it was much more pleasing than all the mountain top removal.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 13, 2014)

mattchuck2 said:


> I think the windmills are beautiful. Knowing that we are getting clean, renewable power and within 50 years, we'll all have wind and solar power with electric cars and we won't have to worry about oil bullshit is awesome.



If birds come too close to wind farms they get killed. Ironically oil rigs actually act as artifical reefs for fish.
There both ugly.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 13, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> My face literally scrunched up and cringed when I saw this photo.  So sad.





deadheadskier said:


> Do you get the same reaction when you see an oil rig in the ocean?


Yes.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 14, 2014)

mattchuck2 said:


> I think the windmills are beautiful. Knowing that we are getting clean, renewable power and within 50 years, we'll all have wind and solar power with electric cars and we won't have to worry about oil bullshit is awesome.



you forgot geothermal and going vegan to get our carbon footprint back to pre 1970 emissions. that said, you know the totalitarian federal government will figure out how to tax the wind or sun we will use. Maybe they will find a loophole given the property taxes are state control. 

btw.... nice foliage pics (had to get it back to the op)


----------



## jack97 (Oct 14, 2014)

btw.... will be interesting to see if the industry have resolved some of the problems seen in older generation models.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2014)

shocking

the anti-AGW folks spot a picture of some windmills in a docile thread featuring beautiful foliage pictures and feel compelled to draw their swords.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 14, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> shocking
> 
> the anti-AGW folks spot a picture of some windmills in a docile thread featuring beautiful foliage pictures and feel compelled to draw their swords.




I think the loudest opponents from the celebrity for Cape Wind were/are mostly Dem's.  Ted Kennedy, Walter Cronkite, John Kerry.  You can't have your cake and eat it too.  I don't mind the look either, but large wind farms like in NNY near Chateauguay have the look of the War of the Worlds.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2014)

Puckit, I don't really care what peoples beliefs are on AGW and different power sources.  I've got my beliefs and they've got theirs.

All I'm saying is the anti-agw members of this forum are loud and will take any opportunity to crowbar their beliefs into a conversation.   A windmill picture is posted and anti-agw crusader BG acts like he saw a picture of the WTC and then sure as the sun comes up in the east, along comes jack banging his anti-agw drum.   It gets old fast


----------



## Puck it (Oct 14, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Puckit, I don't really care what peoples beliefs are on AGW and different power sources. I've got my beliefs and they've got theirs.
> 
> All I'm saying is the anti-agw members of this forum are loud and will take any opportunity to crowbar their beliefs into a conversation. A windmill picture is posted and anti-agw crusader BG acts like he saw a picture of the WTC and then sure as the sun comes up in the east, along comes jack banging his anti-agw drum. It gets old fast



I know,  I was just pointing out that it is a two way street.  No in my backyard mentality of some people.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 14, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Puckit, I don't really care what peoples beliefs are on AGW and different power sources. I've got my beliefs and they've got theirs.
> 
> All I'm saying is the anti-agw members of this forum are loud and will take any opportunity to crowbar their beliefs into a conversation. A windmill picture is posted and anti-agw crusader BG acts like he saw a picture of the WTC and then sure as the sun comes up in the east, along comes jack banging his anti-agw drum. It gets old fast




Have to call BS, this reeks of hypocrisy. IMO you started this by bringing the *oil rig* statement in response to BG's. And as Puck it points out, windmill at least in the cape has a "not in my back yard attitude" regardless of political ideology. Kennedy and his constituent probably hated this project since they go sailing or yachting b/c it was not ecstatically pleasing to see. 

So it's tiring or shocking when I bring this up but it not so when you bring this up..... 




BenedictGomez said:


> My face literally scrunched up and cringed when I saw this photo.  So sad.





deadheadskier said:


> Do you get the same reaction when you see an oil rig in the ocean?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2014)

Whatever Jack.  You know damn well BG wouldn't have made that comment if someone posted a picture of beautiful WV or PA foliage with a giant coal power plant in the background.

And I most certainly wasn't looking to have a GW, green energy discussion in this thread.  I don't participate in such conversations on these forums because it turns into everyone dancing circles around a steaming pile of crap.


That's all I'm saying.  Do the two of you have to find a way to crowbar in your anti-agw beliefs in every thread possible?  You already do so in all the weather threads, now foliage picture threads are game too.   Yawn


----------



## jack97 (Oct 14, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> And I most certainly wasn't looking to have a GW, green energy discussion in this thread.  I don't participate in such conversations on these forums because it turns into everyone dancing circles around a steaming pile of crap.



For someone trying to stay away from this crap..... you sure put yourself in the middle of it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2014)

Not here to discuss AGW

Just here to say wtf???  Now the anti-agw zealots are banging their drums in a foliage thread.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 14, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Puckit, I don't really care what peoples beliefs are on AGW and different power sources. I've got my beliefs and they've got theirs.
> 
> All I'm saying is the anti-agw members of this forum are loud and will take any opportunity to crowbar their beliefs into a conversation. A windmill picture is posted and anti-agw crusader BG acts like he saw a picture of the WTC and then sure as the sun comes up in the east, along comes jack banging his anti-agw drum. It gets old fast



I was just pointing out the hypocrisy of certain people.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 14, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Do the two of you have to find a way to crowbar in your anti-agw beliefs in every thread possible?  You already do so in all the weather threads, now foliage picture threads are game too.   *Yawn*





deadheadskier said:


> Not here to discuss AGW
> 
> Just here to say wtf???  Now the anti-agw zealots are banging their drums in a foliage thread.



lol.... for someone who is tired and yawning over the same arguments.... you seem to be stoking up the conversation.

btw.... who said this is about AWG?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2014)

keep fighting the good fight jack

peace


----------



## Puck it (Oct 14, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> keep fighting the good fight jack
> 
> peace




Word!!!

Dude, I had too.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 15, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Do you get the same reaction when you see an oil rig in the ocean?



I've never seen an oil rig in the ocean.  Doubt I ever will.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 15, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> *All I'm saying is the anti-agw members of this forum are loud  and will take any opportunity to crowbar their beliefs into a  conversation.   A windmill picture is posted and anti-agw crusader BG  acts like he saw a picture of the WTC*




Ironic.  It is you who brought up AGW in this thread -  *directly*.   I simply mentioned that those windmills on mountain tops are friggin' ugly (which they obviously are),  *as I have before*.  It has absolutely nothing to do with AGW, and your linking them  is completely bizarre.

But please, do feel free to attempt to  explain how not believing in human-created Global Warming somehow  dovetails into a correlation with believing windmills on top of Vermont  mountains is ugly.

This outta be entertaining reading you strenuously trying to somehow link them.......  I'm make some popcorn....



jack97 said:


> *you forgot geothermal and going vegan to get our carbon footprint back to pre 1970 emissions*.



They always do.  Or not owning pets.  Or many other things that would be more beneficial to our planet, IF you genuinely believe the IPCC's lead science that they supposedly purport to believe.  From a logic standpoint, it's a strange thing.  Which leads you to believe it's either blind faith in ideology, simple ignorance, or perhaps a bit of both - all unhappy options.




jack97 said:


> Have to call BS, *this reeks of hypocrisy. IMO you started this by bringing the oil rig statement* in response to BG's.



No way man, it was as clear as day.  I advise you not to mention that you preferred Tom Hanks' performance in _Forrest Gump_ to his performance in _Philadelphia_.  That would obviously be blatant homophobia.   I mean, duh, who couldnt read between those lines!



deadheadskier said:


> Whatever Jack.  You know damn well *BG wouldn't have made that comment if someone posted a picture of beautiful WV or PA foliage with a giant coal power plant in the background.*



Ummm...... given the same picture I probably would have.  That sounds pretty friggin' nasty.

FWIW, I think Three Mile Island et al is pretty nasty looking to, though I have absolutely no problem with nuclear energy.




deadheadskier said:


> Do the two of you* have to find a way to crowbar in your anti-agw beliefs in every thread possible? *



Again.  Please tie the statement that windmills ruining the top of a lovely Vermont fall foliage picture is somehow an anti man-made globing warming comment?   Cant wait for this one....   Potentially this has Stowe Kitchen Wall ski hucking potential it's so absurd.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2014)

Fabulous execution of the quote features BG.  I hope you've gotten over the sadness of seeing those nasty windmills.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 15, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Fabulous execution of the quote features BG.  I hope you've gotten over the sadness of seeing those nasty windmills.



The windmills do look ugly.... it seems that you can't let it go.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2014)

That's called an opinion jack (obviously).   I've always thought they looked cool.  Just like any other form of manmade architecture / construction, opinions are going to vary (obviously).


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 15, 2014)

We sometimes see the windmills from the Lempster Mountain wind farm on some of our hikes.  Actually, I think they are kind if neat to see.  I'm sure if too many ridge lines in the northeast get covered with windmills it will get ugly, but I think the few that we have are actually interesting to see.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jack97 (Oct 15, 2014)

I hate seeing the mcmansions on former farm/orchards. I rather see quaint cottages or something that looks rural to that setting. 

Windmills across the mountain just don't seem right to me.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 15, 2014)

Back on topic.  Looking up at the maple tree in front of our house.  This is one expensive tree.  It's roots are growing into our sewer pipe, so it cost us $600 to have them cleared a few months ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 15, 2014)

No one gives a shit. Get over it


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2014)

jack97 said:


> Windmills across the mountain just don't seem right to me.



The irony of this statement is that's it made on a message board celebrating our mountains being carved to pieces by trails and lifts and massive amounts of man made development.   I would assume that those who find Windmills to be a blight on our landscape would find ski areas to be equally as awful to look at.


----------



## dlague (Oct 15, 2014)

Bach on track attempt #2.  Was golfing at Jay Peak this past weekend and this is was is left!  Foliage is definitely hanging in there this year.  Winter here soon!




.......


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 15, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> It's roots are growing into our sewer pipe, so it cost us $600 to have them cleared a few months ago.





MadMadWorld said:


> No one gives a shit.



The shit has to go somewhere! :lol:


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 15, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> No one gives a shit. Get over it






Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 15, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> The irony of this statement is that's it made on a message board celebrating our mountains being carved to pieces by trails and lifts and massive amounts of man made development.   I would assume that those who find Windmills to be a blight on our landscape would find ski areas to be equally as awful to look at.



True.  Story.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 15, 2014)

jack97 said:


> *I hate seeing the mcmansions on former farm/orchards. I rather see quaint cottages*



You're clearly a communist-loving, anti-capitalist who hates the rich.  Enough with your Occupy Wall Street extremist beliefs.  Go join a drum circle!

#_deadheadskierLogic

_EDIT:





Savemeasammy said:


> *Back on topic.*  Looking up at the maple tree in front of our house.



 Okay, agreed. Good point.


----------



## dlague (Oct 15, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> The irony of this statement is that's it made on a message board celebrating our mountains being carved to pieces by trails and lifts and massive amounts of man made development.   I would assume that those who find Windmills to be a blight on our landscape would find ski areas to be equally as awful to look at.



I have resisted so long ....

I think ski areas are beautiful to look at - especially during the winter!  Lodging is at the base so no one sees it!  

Here is a thought!  Some of the microwave/cell towers are camouflaged with fake pine branches even though they tower way above the tree tops - lets do the same with the windmills!  Sure it will take away the aerodynamics but....


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 15, 2014)

Time to take this off track again....


Savemeasammy said:


> I'm sure if too many ridge lines in the northeast get covered with windmills it will get ugly, but I think the few that we have are actually interesting to see.



That is getting to be the problem here in the rural northern sections of NY, VT, NH, and ME. A wind farm has been constructed on nearly every prominent ridgeline through this area. Starting in the west with the Altona, NY farm on across to the large farm near Eustis ME. Every ridgeline has a farm on it at some point except for the main Green Mountain spine, the Essex County highlands in VT, and the high peaks of the White Mtns.
The Essex County highlands in VT barely escaped a 40+ turbine development (green group of lines on the map). The reason that project failed is that people around here had enough of being stepped on by the wind development companies. The NIMBY movement finally came to a head with that project since there isn't really that much backyard left. 

Global warming or not. The cost/benefit of these huge farms really has yet to be determined and people around here really wanted to slow down the blasting of mountaintops until the benefits can actually be determined.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 15, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Time to take this off track again....
> 
> 
> That is getting to be the problem here in the rural northern sections of NY, VT, NH, and ME. A wind farm has been constructed on nearly every prominent ridgeline through this area. Starting in the west with the Altoona, NY farm on across to the large farm near Eustis ME. Every ridgeline has a farm on it at some point except for the main Green Mountain spine, the Essex County highlands in VT, and the high peaks of the White Mtns.
> ...




The bigger wind farm is east of Chateauguay, NY. There is also one outside of Lowville on the Tug Hill near Snow Ridge.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 15, 2014)

Puck it said:


> The bigger wind farm is east of Chateauguay, NY. There is also one outside of Lowville on the Tug Hill near Snow Ridge.


Tug Hill is a bit farther away to be part of this argument. 
However, those farms in NY are HUGE. A lot of that is due to the fact they aren't constrained to well defined ridgeline. I didn't realize there were two farms so close together in Altona/Chateauguay.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 15, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Tug Hill is a bit farther away to be part of this argument.
> However, those farms in NY are HUGE. A lot of that is due to the fact they aren't constrained to well defined ridgeline. I didn't realize there were two farms so close together in Altoona/Chateauguay.



The one in Altona is may not be in the town limits.  It borders that quasi Indian Reservation near Flat Rock State Forest.  It is on the west of the Old Military Turnpike(Rt. 190).


----------



## jack97 (Oct 15, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> The irony of this statement is that's it made on a message board celebrating our mountains being carved to pieces by trails and lifts and massive amounts of man made development.   I would assume that those who find Windmills to be a blight on our landscape would find ski areas to be equally as awful to look at.



I seems to me you are "crowbaring" your pov to my reply. I will re-quote this with the preface statement along with the part you choose to crowbar towards. 




jack97 said:


> I hate seeing the mcmansions on former farm/orchards. *I rather see quaint cottages or something that looks rural to that setting*.
> 
> Windmills across the mountain just don't seem right to me.



If it isn't clear, I understand why some of the old farm lands have turn into housing development, my complaint is that the housing look out of place to the area. As for the windmills, I thought I made it clear they look ugly and don't seem to fit in that setting.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 15, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Time to take this off track again....
> 
> The cost/benefit of these huge farms really has yet to be determined and people around here really wanted to slow down the blasting of mountaintops until the benefits can actually be determined.



ok, since this thread derailed as a free for all..... look to Germany and their local press, they spent lots of money on wind over the past decade. They are not convince of the benefits.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 15, 2014)

The Chateaugay  , ny wind farm is flat ass FUGLY , too damn close to the road and some of the homes . i am NOT  anti wind but THIS particular site  is abominable . The Maple Ridge wind farm near lowville is 10 miles off thebeaten path so not as intrusive visually .

The Wolfe Is. Farm in the 1000. island region  of. NNY is another visual nitemare ....


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2014)

jack97 said:


> I seems to me you are "crowbaring" your pov to my reply. I will re-quote this with the preface statement along with the part you choose to crowbar towards.



Oh really??  :lol:

Did I say I had a problem with ski area aesthetics?  no I didn't.    

This isn't about me.  I'm not the one who has a problem with windmills.  Do you have a problem with mountains being carved up into football field wide trails with ski lift tours and buildings all over the place in the same manner you have issues with windmills?   That is a question for you.  Not a POV of mine.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't have a problem with windmill in the ocean esp near the cape, the people who championed this renewable should get a front row seat from their houses or their sailboats

In terms of mountains carved up to football field width trails, I hate them and that's why I have been going to smaller mountains. 


what's the point?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 15, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Global warming or not. *The cost/benefit of these huge farms really has yet to be determined and people around here really wanted to slow down the blasting of mountaintops until the benefits can actually be determined.*





jack97 said:


> * look to Germany and their local press, they spent lots of money on wind over the past decade. They are not convince of the benefits*.



You're both far too kind.   Wind is literally the WORST of the forms of energy from a cost-benefit analysis. 

 It's even worse than solar for god's sake.  Lets set aside the whole, _"It's fugly and ruining the landscape" _argument for a moment, the fact is Wind power is one gigantically expensive government boondoggle, only surviving via government subsidies directly from our paychecks.    

You can heat your house to a nice, toasty 73 degrees by burning $100 bills all winter too, but that doesn't make it intelligent or financially sustainable.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 15, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> The Chateaugay  , ny wind farm is flat ass FUGLY , too damn close to the road and some of the homes . i am NOT  anti wind but THIS particular site  is abominable . The Maple Ridge wind farm near lowville is 10 miles off thebeaten path so not as intrusive visually .
> 
> The Wolfe Is. Farm in the 1000. island region  of. NNY is another visual nitemare ....




The Koch brothers put you up to this..... I'm not going to save you a spot on our next occupy Wall Street event.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 15, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Not here to discuss AGW
> 
> Just here to say wtf???  Now the anti-agw zealots are banging their drums in a foliage thread.


And the pro AGW zealots seem to be doing the same.

What a hypocrite !!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2014)

BG & Jack, you two should get a room at the next AZ summit.  


wow  :lol:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 15, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> BG & Jack, you two should get a room at the next AZ summit.
> 
> 
> wow  :lol:



Seriously. There could be a long term bro-mance there.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 15, 2014)

if the AZ summit is at a place with wide lane boulevards count me out. You should know by now I only do moguls.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 15, 2014)

jack97 said:


> if the AZ summit is at a place with wide lane boulevards count me out. You should know by now I only do moguls.



I wouldn't be too worried. I'm sure we can find some bumps for you. Just try to keep up


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 28, 2014)

End of the season:


Last Leaves by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2014)

Different kind of foliage.  Blueberry fall foliage!  I drove through the Blueberry capital of the world today, which is a town that is oddly called Cherryfield.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 29, 2014)

for Scotty...has'nt been posting as much now that he's working long hours.


----------

